
U.S. Allies Conduct Intelligence Operation Against Trump Staff and Associates - aburan28
http://www.newsweek.com/allies-intercept-russia-trump-adviser-communications-557283
======
MrTonyD
Wish I were a government employee - so I could leak information about Trump.
It would be the moral thing to do.

~~~
angry-hacker
As much as about Obama or any other president that has history of abuse. Why
single out Trump?

~~~
MrTonyD
I'm the product of a Jesuit Education - too many readings, papers, and
discussions about good, evil, and morality. At some point, a tension between
community-values and individual-values can be recognized to exist. Laws
reflect those values, and moral laws will reflect community-values and those
trade-offs. When laws no longer reflect the real values of a community - they
aren't the moral laws of the community any longer - and then the moral choice
is to disobey the law.

My impression is that US society hasn't reflected the trade-offs desired by
our community for a long time. There was the Princeton study recently
confirming that Congressional votes almost exclusively reflect the values of
the wealthy 1%, while only coincidentally reflecting the rest of society on
occasion.

------
tempodox
The Godfather has become President.

